
Introducing the first Current.com integration – payments for slack - EGF
https://current.com/slack
======
PaulHoule
busted ssl, no cookie 4 you.

~~~
heliostatic
ssllabs says a+?
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=current.com](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=current.com)

What was broken for you?

~~~
PaulHoule
My apology, I looked at the logs and saw somebody was trying to intercept the
traffic. "The system worked"

